# What happens during medical?



## kylepenn (1 Feb 2015)

Hi, I have my medical in a few days and was wondering what all would be done. Such as, do they take blood or urine samples?  I assume you have to do some sort of physical exercise due to having to bring shorts and a shirt. Any info is better then nothing! If you can't disclose what happens during the medical that's fine I just wanted to get an idea of what all I would be doing. 
Thanks.


----------



## mariomike (1 Feb 2015)

kylepenn said:
			
		

> Hi, I have my medical in a few days and was wondering what all would be done. Such as, do they take blood or urine samples?  I assume you have to do some sort of physical exercise due to having to bring shorts and a shirt. Any info is better then nothing! If you can't disclose what happens during the medical that's fine I just wanted to get an idea of what all I would be doing.
> Thanks.



Hi everyone, I have a question regarding the medical examination. 
http://army.ca/forums/threads/115335.0

Enrollment Medical Exam
http://forums.air-force.ca/forums/threads/37674.0.html


----------



## Pwegman (1 Feb 2015)

You can find most answer at your questions there : http://army.com/canada/medical-exam


----------

